# Sons of Anarchy



## Motown_ben (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone into this ?

HBO type series (I think) about an outlaw biker gang, think Soprano's with harleys and more leather than you could shake a hot exhaust pipe at 

Iv just started the first series and only really watched episode one, Iv heard a lot of ghood things about it (especially series 2) so fingers crossed. Initial thoughts are that I think I could really enjoy this. Some decent actors in it at least.

what do urbans think of it?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

It's great.

Thread here.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2010)

we persevered with the first series due to good reports here, but came to the conclusion it was laughably bad. haven't bothered continuing...


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 22, 2010)

2 very different posts lol 

I will check that other thread too cheers


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

Each to their own, eh?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2010)

still waiting on season 3.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 22, 2010)

September the 7th, US air, apparently.

I so wanted EZ to get it.


----------



## JWH (Jul 22, 2010)

It's not laughably bad but it's just not good enough to be worth making much of an effort to see it, imho. I'd watch it if I had the boxed set lying around but I can't be arsed tracking it down. It's a shame - it should be good material.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 22, 2010)

Im gonna stick it through the first season iv decided (_unless its really terrible_)

Il probably get a chance to watch a couple over the weekend so i might report back on my findings afte that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2010)

I watched the first season, i was hanging on by the end, First season of #2 - no thanks. Laughable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2010)

It is actually a good look at a demarchic criminal organisation- the stuff with Jaxx's dads vision and the route taken by the MC under the guidance of Massive-Jaw is genuinely interesting. My only complaint is that the mexican bikers (the Mayans) are not really given much life, the fucking aryans are painted in more depth



Spoiler: stuff



when they shoot the nazi rapist and he looks at them and asks 'my son never sees?' before he gets his desserts is great. The cunt was given a bit of depth.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 23, 2010)

Watched the 2nd episode last night, thought it was ok, pretty enjoyable in parts actually. Theres a few things which dont quite feel right and are maybe annoyng me a touch but il bear with it for a while yet. Il get a few more in sometime over the weekend i hope.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 23, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> It is actually a good look at a demarchic criminal organisation- the stuff with Jaxx's dads vision and the route taken by the MC under the guidance of Massive-Jaw is genuinely interesting. My only complaint is that the mexican bikers (the Mayans) are not really given much life, the fucking aryans are painted in more depth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. They're really just makeweights. Weston's ace, though. Properly scary.

I read an interview with Hank where he said "I only had one transfer added for the show, the tree of life on my throat".

So, the "I KILL NIGGERS" on your chest is real, is it?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2010)

An excellent series, with some outstanding acting. Nothing laughable about it, except for the occasional deliberately humour inserts. Mostly at Sack's expense, it has to be said.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd run the fuck off, personally.


----------



## JWH (Jul 23, 2010)

Rollins rocks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2010)

Skinner out of X-Files is also good in it, but with the sort of show-no-weakness front off you get when the gangs face off sometimes only the Sons get painted with the real depth.

The one niners are good

'nigger, nigger, nigger. Say that again and I might not let you leave alive'


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 23, 2010)

Im looking forward to seeing Rollins in it, does he crop up in series 1 or just 2 ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2010)

Motown_ben said:


> Im looking forward to seeing Rollins in it, does he crop up in series 1 or just 2 ?


 
2. And he's evil.


----------



## Motown_ben (Jul 23, 2010)

jer said:


> 2. And he's evil.


 
Yeah he looks pretty bad ass in that pic above.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

Series 3 episode one aired in the US end of last week. Available in the usual places.


----------



## 8den (Sep 13, 2010)

jer said:


> An excellent series, with some outstanding acting. Nothing laughable about it, except for the occasional deliberately humour inserts.



You gave the Doberman *speed*?


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 13, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> I watched the first season, i was hanging on by the end, First season of #2 - no thanks. Laughable.


 
first series was good, second series fantastic......it's baffling to think anyone could think otherwise


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 13, 2010)

Motown_ben said:


> Im looking forward to seeing Rollins in it, does he crop up in series 1 or just 2 ?


 
a nazi rapist

lets hope he's not typecast!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> first series was good, second series fantastic......it's baffling to think anyone could think otherwise


 
It probably hasn't been okayed by the taste police.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2010)

not at all - the taste police seem wildly positive. unfortunately, it's also crap.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> not at all - the taste police seem wildly positive. unfortunately, it's also crap.


 
So you _keep on_ saying... no one cares.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2010)

killer b said:


> not at all - the taste police seem wildly positive. unfortunately, it's also crap.


 
I beg to differ. It's one of the best shows on the telly.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think it's got nearly enough softcore emo vampire snogging for the cool kids, tbh.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 13, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I don't think it's got nearly enough softcore emo vampire snogging for the cool kids, tbh.


----------



## killer b (Sep 13, 2010)

who're the 'cool kids'? is that me & butch?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

At no one specific, but if you find yourself slobbering as you await your next installment of prime time softcore "drama" *cough*, take a pew.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone been watching series 3? The first 3 episodes has kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Anyone been watching series 3? The first 3 episodes has kept me on the edge of my seat.


 
Oh! No spoilers, am waiting for it to appear on Bravo or 5 USA; can't remember which one


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

It won't be on Bravo for months.

I've seen the 1st ep, but not the 2nd and 3rd, although I've got them down.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't realise 3 had started. Got episode 1 of season 3 on d/l now


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

EP1's a cracker.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> EP1's a cracker.



wait for 3...... lots of references to things id completely forgotten about from season 2.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> wait for 3...... lots of references to things id completely forgotten about from season 2.


 
Okay. 

Right, I'm watching episode 2 tonight, whether or not my housemate's ready.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 23, 2010)

eps 1 and 2 are great- now onto ep 3!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2010)

riding through this world, all alone, yadda yadda yadda yaaaaaa, dah dah dah.


Worst theme music ever


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

Curtis Stigers, innit. 

See also the godawful version of John the Revelator (appropriate, lolz).


----------



## 8den (Sep 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> riding through this world, all alone, yadda yadda yadda yaaaaaa, dah dah dah.
> 
> 
> Worst theme music ever


 
No, see nothing and no one has ever surpassed Enterprise.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 23, 2010)

8den said:


> No, see nothing and no one has ever surpassed Enterprise.


----------



## JWH (Sep 24, 2010)

sim667 said:


> riding through this world, all alone, yadda yadda yadda yaaaaaa, dah dah dah.
> Worst theme music ever


 
Titles done on free software given away on front of magazine


----------



## han (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm halfway through series 2 of this - can't stop watching it, love it. I was actually moved to tears by one episode I just watched!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2010)

JWH said:


> Titles done on free software given away on front of magazine


 
They might have at least used iMovie


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice guest appearance in EP3. 

"I'll need some music. 80s"
Tig: "I'll make that happen!"


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2010)

han said:


> I'm halfway through series 2 of this - can't stop watching it, love it. I was actually moved to tears by one episode I just watched!


 
was it one of the ones when the fascists got a well-deserved hiding?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Nice guest appearance in EP3.
> 
> "I'll need some music. 80s"
> Tig: "I'll make that happen!"


 
Who was it? I recognise him, but dont know who it is

-"where is she?"

-"where's who?"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2010)

Stephen King.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Stephen King.


 
the author?


I've never read a stephen king book in my life, or paid any attention to him...... Ive probably seen an interview or something on tele once in the distant past and thats why i recognised him a bit.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2010)

The very same. Appropriately freaky character.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2010)

Is anyone else up to date on this atm? Im quite intrigued how its going to work out after the sneaky sneaky offer.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 9, 2010)

Still need to watch this week's.

It's been a busy week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 12, 2010)

A good episode. The Sons are fighting on many fronts. Now



Spoiler: SAMCRO



the Sons are headed for Belfast. Now US TV drama generally does irish accents shite, and Ireland is usually penned as if it is still the late 70s/early 80s. Even when they have actual Irish accents are generally laughably overdone- as if the director is getting the actors to lay it on a bit ficker dere, so he is. Lucky Charms etc.. Presumably for an american audience.

I hope it isn't the case here- just to remind you how bad it can go consider Donald Sutherland in The Eagle has Landed and the cast of those Dublin set Heroes episodes.. For how good? Sins of the Father. Postlethwaite can do accents.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Just caught up with Episode 8 of Season 3.

Heavy stuff. I can see where this is going.

I just sorta hope that 



Spoiler: Naughtiness



Jax doesn't boff his - incredibly cute - half sister!!


 

But yeah, the oirish accents aren't fabulous, are they? There's a few guys actually seem to be from Belfast, but the rest sounded... well, confused.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2010)

Spoiler: that



he nearly does and then doesn't look the least bit distressed when he finds out. More smug than gutted


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 22, 2010)

Secrets, eh?

Mind you:



Spoiler: Babies



The priest's already fucked 'em over for Abel anyway, so I'd imagine Jax will be going _absolutely fucking mental_ really soon...



Gonna go watch EP9 now, got 10 & 11 down too.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Spoiler: Naughtiness
> 
> 
> 
> Jax doesn't boff his - incredibly cute - half sister!!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, I've seen episodes 9 and 10 now.

Jeez, they never have it easy, do they? The priest kind of has a point... although, of course, it's not his decision to make.



Spoiler: sim667



Man, she is cute though, right?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Spoiler: sim667
> 
> 
> 
> Man, she is cute though, right?


 


Spoiler: stupid dogbot



Totally.........fucking................would, sister or not. (Tis acceptible for me to jest, I have no siblings)


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2010)

actually, the priest is a cunt.



Spoiler: stuff



Jax making the decision after tailing the couple charged with Abels care is far more meaningful. He sees what he cannot give the kid. The priest gets his.



And jax's sister is good looking, if you had to sleep with your sister...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, DC, I agree with that entirely. If I was Jax at the end of EP10, I'd have...



Spoiler: Nastiness



Shot that Sean bastard in the face and made the priest go get the kid - then hobbled the cunt. "Look at the violence of the last few days". Yeah, that you incited you fucking hypocrite...





Also:



Spoiler: And *another* thing!



Disappointed that Jimmy didn't take a dive off the building, too. I'm sure he'll get his, but I'd have liked to hear him shouting "aaaaargh" in that awful fake oirish accent he does...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

Hands off, dutty boy!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2010)

I love the way he just grinned at her, post-revelation. The smile that says 'I still would, given the chance'

O'fallon will get his, no doubt. Then the sons can leave the strangely washed out version of ireland they are visiting and go home to full-colour Charming. And remove the pipes from an already crap opening tune.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)

She didn't seem too pleased, though. 

And God, yes!


----------



## Psychonaut (Nov 23, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Spoiler: stupid dogbot
> 
> 
> 
> Totally.........fucking................would, sister or not. (Tis acceptible for me to jest, I have no siblings)


 
You dont have any. sure? cos thats what Jax thought


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 23, 2010)

Psychonaut said:


> You dont have any. sure? cos thats what Jax thought


 
Yeah, but im not the son of the head of a biker crew who go round indiscrimately spreading their semen across small town america and what seems to be the children of men interpretation of dublin.


Well i dont think i am anyway.

Whilst we're on the subject, I came across this  sign above a pub bog door the other day.

(Sorry for the link, works internet explorer browser is too old and shit to cope with flickr/youtube etc properly).


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 27, 2010)

just watched episode 1 of series 3... fuck


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 1, 2010)

Well fuck me sideways with a choppers handlebars. Epic season finale



Spoiler: yay



stahl finally carks it. O'fallon dealt with. Squeee


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Well fuck me sideways with a choppers handlebars. Epic season finale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler: cunt



Yeah im fucking glad she got it, glad opie dealt it too........ His fiance is still


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn, must catch up so I can uncover that.

Brotherhood's been taking up all my attention.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, so watched the last 3 episodes last night.

Jax 
Clay and Gemma 
Tara 
Hamlet!!  

Not given too much away, there, I hope.

Nice ending.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Clay and Gemma


 
I think a lot of people wont pick up on that....


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I think a lot of people wont pick up on that....


 
Really? The letters? The fact that it's been hinted at for 39 episodes, odd?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, and can I also say that I think it's really disappointing that the Teller family apparently have no idea that it's ok to own more than one t-shirt (Jax!) or vest top (Trinny!).


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the fact that they all wear Sons gear all the time 

see the sons bling rings?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I quite like the Reaper gear. But the last 3 episodes, wasn't Jax wearing the same grey "SON" tshirt? All the time? Until he put the same grey hoodie on over it.

And Trinny had the same clothes on in all of the 8 odd episodes she was in.

The rings are quite smart, yeah...



Spoiler: Rings



and gradually getting left on JT's grave. Is it just me starting to like John Teller less and less as we go on?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

nah, he was clearly a whiny bitch-  still didn't deserve 



Spoiler: stuff



Clay and Gemmas betrayal. And we KNOW they offed him it was referenced quite explicitly way back in series one


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

Exactly. And yeah, I wasn't surprised by that, being fairly sure it had... 

Perhaps they expect us to have really short memories.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Really? The letters? The fact that it's been hinted at for 39 episodes, odd?


 
I know its kind of obvious, but with anything sons, its quietly obvious iyswim.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Exactly. And yeah, I wasn't surprised by that, being fairly sure it had...
> 
> Perhaps they expect us to have really short memories.


 
american audiences


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 6, 2010)

Good point, well made.


----------



## Corax (Jan 26, 2011)

I've deliberately not read the thread as I've only started watching this in the last week and want to avoid spoilers.  Watched season one and a couple of episodes of season two so far.

Reason for bumping the thread like this is purely cos I've enjoyed it so much, and if anyone's bored and looking for something to watch they should give it a go.  It's not some great work of art, but it's fun.  This may sound odd as they're set in entirely different worlds, but the thing it reminds me most of is _Deadwood_.

If you want to catch up, then all you need is TV Duck, Stage Vu, and an employer that believes you when you say you're 'working from home'.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2011)

Anarchy eh?

Tory Politician A Member Of Feared Biker Gang



> A serving Conservative councillor has been exposed as having a double life as a member of one of Europe's most notorious biker gangs.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2011)

That'll be _real_, this thread is about _fiction_...

I doubt anyone would suggest that Clay or Jax are actually "anarchists", by any means, anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

Sons of Capitalism, tbf. Minimumising  the competition just makes good business sense.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2011)

Indeed.

And they're not even very much good at that. 

Unlike the Outlaws, by all accounts, who are a fairly scary bunch.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2011)

They were flirting with in the first series - in the bag of his dad's stuff that jax had there was was emma goldman stuff that was quoted to justify their actions...haven't watched later series'.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They were flirting with in the first series - in the bag of his dad's stuff that jax had there was was emma goldman stuff that was quoted to justify their actions...haven't watched later series'.


 
Yeah, very true, I'd forgotten that. But as it's gone on, Jax's angst over that has become less than a side-issue. But as a group, they don't really behave as anarchists, I don't think? Unless you accept a meaning of more "lawlessness and chaos"... which I'm fairly sure you won't.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2011)

God no, Goldman was a good choice though as she had a very egotistical selfish streak mixed with some very crude teenage Nietzschean ideas  - ideal for a biker gang.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 18, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, very true, I'd forgotten that. But as it's gone on, Jax's angst over that has become less than a side-issue. But as a group, they don't really behave as anarchists, I don't think? Unless you accept a meaning of more "lawlessness and chaos"... which I'm fairly sure you won't.


 
Personally I thought they're a bit more 'sons of mutualism' all involved have a say in what gets done, all get a share.


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 18, 2011)

Sort of John Lewis then.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> God no, Goldman was a good choice though as she had a very egotistical selfish streak mixed with some very crude teenage Nietzschean ideas  - ideal for a biker gang.


 
I get you. I actually quite liked that episode, but they apparently decided that the politics of it all wasn't exciting enough, and they'd just make occasional references to John Teller's ideas, rather than having it as a major plot item.

Sons of Co-Op


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They were flirting with in the first series - in the bag of his dad's stuff that jax had there was was emma goldman stuff that was quoted to justify their actions...haven't watched later series'.


 
This is why J Teller (Jax's Father) was offed- taking the peace path.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 22, 2011)

Didn't see any peace at all in the quotes used.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2011)

I accuse you of having not seen every single episode and therefor not getting the overall nature of J Tellers hippy message.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Sons of Co-Op


 
Fair Trade AK47's


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I accuse you of having not seen every single episode and therefor not getting the overall nature of J Tellers hippy message.


 
Charidy Ride Outs n tha'


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Fair Trade AK47's


 
massive-jaw sources all his ammo from a hardworking native american camp.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

"You leave my chin out of this!"


----------



## Cid (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, very true, I'd forgotten that. But as it's gone on, Jax's angst over that has become less than a side-issue. But as a group, they don't really behave as anarchists, I don't think? Unless you accept a meaning of more "lawlessness and chaos"... which I'm fairly sure you won't.


 
That is kind of the point though, i.e. JT's message is anarchist(ish), but the club moved away from it.

Only watched the first series - predictable, formulaic but quite enjoyable. 

Hunman is aching for a Cobain biopic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

The final ep of series three is scored almost entirely by Niel Young doing 'hey hey my my' and thus is fucking sick 'better to burn out, than fade away' etc

Plus the Sons deliver a terrible vengeance upon thier enemies. A terrible vengeance.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

Cid said:


> That is kind of the point though, i.e. JT's message is anarchist(ish), but the club moved away from it.



Is it, though, in the terms that we'd think of it here? As discussed, isn't John's message more happy clappy hippy stuff than actual Anarchism?

Not everyone has the same ideas about what stuff means, innit... There's a lot of confused stuff in Sutter's writing, imo.

Can't imagine how dull a Cobain biopic would be...

I'm miserable, I'm a no one.
I'm miserable, I'm famous.
I'm miserable, I'm dead.

Woo.



DotCommunist said:


> Plus the Sons deliver a terrible vengeance upon thier enemies. A terrible vengeance.


 
Well, they _try to_. They're kind of fuckups, aren't they...


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 24, 2011)

Watched them all and enjoyed it but its all getting a bit daft now. I reckon its about come to the end of its life-span and I cannot see it last much beyond one more series because once the very obvious show-down to come happens what then ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is it, though, in the terms that we'd think of it here? As discussed, isn't John's message more happy clappy hippy stuff than actual Anarchism?
> 
> Not everyone has the same ideas about what stuff means, innit... There's a lot of confused stuff in Sutter's writing, imo.
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler: stuff



yes they are fuck ups but when the hammer falls... O'fallon is cut in the manner he cut scottish biker man before being given the death blow. Opie blasts stahls head off with an automatic, same front seat gun fatality as did in his ex. The Sons certainly have a poesy/romance view of justice


----------



## Cid (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Is it, though, in the terms that we'd think of it here? As discussed, isn't John's message more happy clappy hippy stuff than actual Anarchism?
> 
> Not everyone has the same ideas about what stuff means, innit... There's a lot of confused stuff in Sutter's writing, imo.



I'm not saying he's done a particularly good job of it, but he has at least mentioned people like Proudhon and Goldman rather than taking the standard line that anarchism means throwing bricks and blowing shit up. Anarchism _is_ quite happy clappy, happy clappy with direct action and revolution, yeah - but you don't really get the impression that Kropotkin would do much lining up of people against walls. 



> Can't imagine how dull a Cobain biopic would be...
> 
> I'm miserable, I'm a no one.
> I'm miserable, I'm famous.
> ...



Well yes, but he still looks like he was born for the role.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)

Cid said:


> I'm not saying he's done a particularly good job of it, but he has at least mentioned people like Proudhon and Goldman rather than taking the standard line that anarchism means throwing bricks and blowing shit up. Anarchism _is_ quite happy clappy, happy clappy with direct action and revolution, yeah - but you don't really get the impression that Kropotkin would do much lining up of people against walls.



Yeah, I suppose.

Dotty... alright, true that. But like... about _fucking time_!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

Cid said:


> I'm not saying he's done a particularly good job of it, but he has at least mentioned people like Proudhon and Goldman rather than taking the standard line that anarchism means throwing bricks and blowing shit up. Anarchism _is_ quite happy clappy, happy clappy with direct action and revolution, yeah - but *you don't really get the impression that Kropotkin would do much lining up of people against walls.
> 
> *
> 
> Well yes, but he still looks like he was born for the role.


 

He wrote in the full knowledge that dedicated marxists would do the dirty work while he remained ideologically pure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, I suppose.
> 
> Dotty... alright, true that. But like... about _fucking time_!!


 
for the righteous, victory is inevitable and the sly hand the Sons dealt was Justice frontier-style, but delayed.


----------



## Cid (Feb 25, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> He wrote in the full knowledge that dedicated marxists would do the dirty work while he remained ideologically pure.


 
Dedicated Stalinists. Shits like you who wouldn't know Marx if they were repeatedly beaten in the face with Das Kapital. Hardback. 

Naah... Gotcha <elbows commie>.

Fact for the week, Flanagan/Chib's Chelsea (well, Glasgow in his case) smile is real.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 3, 2011)

Just finished season 3, fantastic


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Mar 10, 2011)

Excellent tonight on 5USA, all good slapstick knockabout. Is this the lastest episode or is there a newer series being shown somewhere?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was told on twitter last night season 4 was starting.


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2011)

Just finished season 2, really enjoyed this so far. Haven't read all of this thread 'cos I don't want any spoilers. Thought they might clear a couple of things up, but it worked, I'll have to get season 3 to see what happened to Sack now.


----------



## camouflage (May 3, 2011)

Motown_ben said:


> Anyone into this ?
> 
> HBO type series (I think) about an outlaw biker gang, think Soprano's with harleys and more leather than you could shake a hot exhaust pipe at
> 
> ...


 
It's hilarious, especially their special scary jackets that they wear all the time.


----------



## ringo (May 4, 2011)

camouflage said:


> It's hilarious, especially their special scary jackets that they wear all the time.


 
How unusual for a biker gang. What were you expecting, high-visibilty jackets and a cyclng proficiency test badge?


----------



## kained&able (May 4, 2011)

just started watching this. Proper gangsta!

The ex member and the tattoo had me paying attention.


dave


----------



## camouflage (May 4, 2011)

ringo said:


> How unusual for a biker gang. What were you expecting, high-visibilty jackets and a cyclng proficiency test badge?


 
Biker gangs, compared to the blighted denizens of favelas, barrios, millions of ghetto-trapped spotters and the armies of Kalashnikov wielding children in various war-torn 3rd world nations... they're just a bunch of white boys that never quite grew up, no amount of deaths-head tattoos, leather jackets or speed dealing shenanigans will ever change that. Sons of Anarchy underlines the point wonderfully. 

In fact they remind me of football hooligans. Go home guys, make love to your wives, enjoy the disposable income you have to burn on motor-bikes, overcoats with skills on them and football season tickets on better things instead and stop playing cowboys and indians. They should be glad they don't live in Cuidad Juarez or something.


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Biker gangs, compared to the blighted denizens of favelas, barrios, millions of ghetto-trapped spotters and the armies of Kalashnikov wielding children in various war-torn 3rd world nations... they're just a bunch of white boys that never quite grew up, no amount of deaths-head tattoos, leather jackets or speed dealing shenanigans will ever change that. Sons of Anarchy underlines the point wonderfully.
> 
> In fact they remind me of football hooligans. Go home guys, make love to your wives, enjoy the disposable income you have to burn on motor-bikes, overcoats with skills on them and football season tickets on better things instead and stop playing cowboys and indians. They should be glad they don't live in Cuidad Juarez or something.


 
Ever thought you're reading into it a bit too much?


----------



## ringo (May 5, 2011)

We're talking about a fictional TV programme. Might as well say The Wire is shit because drug dealers are naughty.


----------



## kained&able (May 5, 2011)

No program  should be made ever unless it involves the suffering of the very worst off of us.

Everything else is pretentious bourgeoisie bullshit.

clearly.

dave


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Ever thought you're reading into it a bit too much?


 
It's the costumes, they look ridiculous to me for precisely the reasons I have already laid out. Doesn't make me froth at the mouth with outrage or nuthink, just giggle a bit and then see what's on the other side.


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

ringo said:


> We're talking about a fictional TV programme. Might as well say The Wire is shit because drug dealers are naughty.


 
Interesting you should say that actually, I reckon The Wire has spoilt SoA for me. The Wire looked serious and real, compared to that, Sons of Anarchy just looks bogus and silly.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 5, 2011)

Is it a worthy documentary about poor people on the other side?


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

It's not about worthy telly generally. SoA just seems a bit... like when I was ten and made a gang with my friends, we were really tuff and had a symbol with a scull on it and everything. When I became twelve, I looked back on those days with a sigh. Don't get me wrong, I like The Sheild ffs, Dexter, Breaking Bad etcetera... but these are shows that don't undertake to make their characters look developmentally arrested.

Look, if you lot like Sons of Anarchy than more power to ya, it's not like my amusement's going to put you off, continue your enjoyment by all means. Just sharing my thoughts, no judgment intended, no need paranoia, just my opinion an'at.


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

I've decided to try an watch the thing with a straight face. I'm an open-minded kinda guy, why the fuck not.

http://soastreaming.com/2010/05/season-1-episode-1-pilot/


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Interesting you should say that actually, I reckon The Wire has spoilt SoA for me. The Wire looked serious and real, compared to that, Sons of Anarchy just looks bogus and silly.


 
Where do you stand on The Sopranos?


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Where do you stand on The Sopranos?


 
Couldn't stand the show, it was horribly watchable, like a car-crash. I'd always feel dirty afterwards. None of the characters were likable you see. 

But I could take them seriously, and felt no compunction to giggle at them when they got together to 'discuss matters' and such.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Couldn't stand the show, it was horribly watchable, like a car-crash. I'd always feel dirty afterwards. None of the characters were likable you see.
> 
> But I could take them seriously, and felt no compunction to giggle at them when they got together to 'discuss matters' and such.



Thought so  

I really like Sopranos. Can kind of agree with you but it was really entertaining. Was larger than life and massive production values. Not The Wire but little is


----------



## camouflage (May 5, 2011)

I am gonna give it a go.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2011)

At least we can all agree that Futurama is skill


----------



## sim667 (May 6, 2011)

I thought both the sopranos and the wire was shite.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Sep 7, 2011)

New series just started with SAMCRO back in Charming.


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 7, 2011)

Motown_ben said:


> what do urbans think of it?



Complete rubbish, the real version of HA must be crying with laughter.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> Complete rubbish, the real version of HA must be crying with laughter.



What, even the founder member of the HA who had a part in it?


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> What, even the founder member of the HA who had a part in it?



What "founder member." ?


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> How unusual for a biker gang. What were you expecting, high-visibilty jackets and a cyclng proficiency test badge?



I know a really scary group of bikers like that:-


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> What "founder member." ?


Sonny Barger.


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Sonny Barger.



I expect he has made a shedload of money out of it. (I only commented because the program does not appear to be anywhere near an accurate portrayal.)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 7, 2011)

roctrevezel said:


> I expect he has made a shedload of money out of it. (I only commented because the program does not appear to be anywhere near an accurate portrayal.)


Which bits are nowhere near then?


----------



## roctrevezel (Sep 7, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Which bits are nowhere near then?



All of it to be honest a somewhat sanitised version. (Why is obvious now.)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone been keeping up with season 4?

Its on episode 8 so far in the states....... shits hitting the fan!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm waiting for them all to be aired so I can download the lot and watch them all in one go.

So I guess I better bow out of the thread for fear of spoilers


----------



## Juice Terry (Oct 27, 2011)

Just watched series 3, so lame, they managed to set half the series in Ireland, without any of the main actors leaving the US, fake irish pubs/buidings with a load of extras running around for the few scenes actually filmed in Ireland.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

that godawful opening theme overlayed with not-at-all cliched pipes LOL

I'm on the latest ep (keeping up with US airing).

The shit has indeed hit the fan. I suspect the writing is on the wall for Clay.

oh and head lols


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2011)

'Its a family recipe'



You're at exactly the same point as me then DC.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually quite enjoy it. Yes, there is a large element of it almost being a cartoon version of how things are/might be and it certainly lacks any real true grit or realism (I mean you want to move a van load of illegal automatic weapons, the discovery of which will lead to you going to jail for life,  so you give it an escort of 8 or so bikers all dressed up in leather and patches !) but its fast paced, has plenty of ups and downs in terms of the plot and lots of shooting.

Works for me,


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2011)

arghhh. He just can't do it! Take the gavel, take the throne but just can't fucking kill the usurper!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

The cunt must die, and I think opie should do it!

He needs to make it back to the table first.... whats the deal with tig? hes not the right hand man anymore, and has swapped places with chibbs, does that mean chibbs is right hand man now?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The cunt must die, and I think opie should do it!
> 
> He needs to make it back to the table first.... whats the deal with tig? hes not the right hand man anymore, and has swapped places with chibbs, does that mean chibbs is right hand man now?


by 'right hand man' i take it you in fact mean 'sergeant at arms'


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'right hand man' i take it you in fact mean 'sergeant at arms'



Im assuming so. Sorry I dont know the correct terminology.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Im assuming so. Sorry I dont know the correct terminology.


i'm not surprised, it's only been on for the past couple of years.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

your pedantry astounds me


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> The cunt must die, and I think opie should do it!
> 
> He needs to make it back to the table first.... whats the deal with tig? hes not the right hand man anymore, and has swapped places with chibbs, does that mean chibbs is right hand man now?



I think so. Tig was Clay's man- new president, new right hand man, with opie as VP.

I took till last episode to work out where I had seen the weird DA tho 

He was the sketchy priest in deadwood


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'right hand man' i take it you in fact mean 'sergeant at arms'


 
In a demarchic biker gang surely he would be described as something closer to the 'hammer' in italian mafia, the pet killer.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

I watched a documentary about Hunter S. Thompson in this, and it had one of the occasional sons characters in it.

Lenny i think, the one in prison, but not otto.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> In a demarchic biker gang surely he would be described as something closer to the 'hammer' in italian mafia, the pet killer.


in soa series 1 you can see tig wearing a sergeant at arms patch


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> your pedantry astounds me


I've only seen up to the first couple of episodes of series three. But there are several offi ial positions within samcro. There's president, vp, treasurer, sergeant at arms. This id clear from a couple of episodes in in series one. If you've looked at so many rpisodes and missed tig's position in the sons what else have you missed? Habe you tried watching & observing what's happening instead of just gazing at the dcreen?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I watched a documentary about Hunter S. Thompson in this, and it had one of the occasional sons characters in it.
> 
> Lenny i think, the one in prison, but not otto.



Sonny Bargen's book made Thompson out to be a real fraidy cat...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> I've only seen up to the first couple of episodes of series three. But there are several offi ial positions within samcro. There's president, vp, treasurer, sergeant at arms. This id clear from a couple of episodes in in series one. If you've looked at so many rpisodes and missed tig's position in the sons what else have you missed? Habe you tried watching & observing what's happening instead of just gazing at the dcreen?



You don't need to know what their formal position titles are to know what they do and what role they do. Trust me I haven't missed a lot in the series. 

Why does it actually matter to you?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 8, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Sonny Bargen's book made Thompson out to be a real fraidy cat...


is that who it is? Sonny bargen?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 11, 2012)

Just finished watching series 4, great stuff, can't wait for series 5


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2012)

in all honesty I'm glad the JT letters are destroyed. It was all getting a bit like mohinder and his fathers reesearch.

hopefully next season will concentrate on cartel violence an shit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 12, 2012)

Spoiler



I Imagine the main trouble will come from the gang boss father of the girl tig run down...


----------



## silverfish (Feb 27, 2012)

Just watched Samcro fly into Northern Ireland and beyond fantasy land...what a feed of shit, yes I know its not real but thats just taking taking the piss a wee bit too far.

I've been on the verge of FAst forwarding it, tell me its over soon and back to normal with no fucking bagpipes shoite accents and no international wobbly plots


----------



## sim667 (Feb 27, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Just watched Samcro fly into Northern Ireland and beyond fantasy land...what a feed of shit, yes I know its not real but thats just taking taking the piss a wee bit too far.
> 
> I've been on the verge of FAst forwarding it, tell me its over soon and back to normal with no fucking bagpipes shoite accents and no international wobbly plots


 
Yeah it does.....  No more Oooooiiiiirish accents in the next season


----------



## Pingu (Feb 27, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> In a demarchic biker gang surely he would be described as something closer to the 'hammer' in italian mafia, the pet killer.


 

sort of. a sergant at arms is normally there to keep order and to make sure the clubs rules are adhered to as well as to be in charge of "security". Its a trusted position (although not oneof the senior ones - pres, vp, sec, treasurer) within a MC as it also has the responsibiliy for internal discipline.

series 3 wasnt the best one tbh.


----------



## Zabo (Feb 27, 2012)

I have just watched three programmes from the first series. Having been made very morally ill by the Sopranos I can't see this making more than another couple of viewings.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 27, 2012)

it was watchable but not a patch on sopranos, until it got into all this irish shit . Which was as believable as if there was aliens and zombies in it as well . Like i dont expect a fucking documentary but the scenarios were just bizarre and outlandish to the nth degree. Disbelief couldnt even begin to be suspended.


----------



## Kidda (Mar 17, 2012)

Just polished off series 3 and then series 4 in the past week. 
Series 3 got a bit tiresome (just give the fecking baby back) but it was still good.
Series 4 was brilliant. 

Roll on season 5


----------



## october_lost (Jul 13, 2012)

Just finished watching season 1 and 2. I really enjoyed watching The Shield so this show really makes for good viewing. My main contention is that Jaxx/hunnam is possibly miscast, with his accent roaming freely which I am surprised no one else has mentioned. Also a number of the periphery characters are shallow and plots could be better developed. But there are some real high notes, the incident with Obie and Gemma's confession.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2012)

his accent is bound to wander, he's geordie irl


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

Just started season 2. Very good first episode


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2012)

now episode 2 won't work


----------



## ringo (Aug 31, 2012)

I need to go back and start series 3 again, only got 1 or 2 episodes into it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 1, 2012)

I have just been told that Jax from SoA is english, a geordie, and was even on Biker Grove.  Cant be bothered to wiki this info to check its factually accurate, but was I the only one who didnt know this?


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I have just been told that Jax from SoA is english, a geordie, and was even on Biker Grove. Cant be bothered to wiki this info to check its factually accurate, but was I the only one who didnt know this?


 
Think more, Queer as Folk. He played Nathan.


----------



## Kidda (Sep 1, 2012)

october_lost said:


> Just finished watching season 1 and 2. I really enjoyed watching The Shield so this show really makes for good viewing. My main contention is that Jaxx/hunnam is possibly miscast, with his accent roaming freely which I am surprised no one else has mentioned. Also a number of the periphery characters are shallow and plots could be better developed. But there are some real high notes, the incident with Obie and Gemma's confession.


 
That's actually why i love it, the show is so shit its actually fantastic. 

If your not keen on his wobbly accent, don't ever watch Greenstreet.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:
			
		

> I have just been told that Jax from SoA is english, a geordie, and was even on Biker Grove.  Cant be bothered to wiki this info to check its factually accurate, but was I the only one who didnt know this?



Manchester I thought? 

Still loving this series btw


----------



## sim667 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ooooh byker byker, byker grove! AHA HA HA HA HA HA

Yeah i knew about the byker grove thing........ I dont think i watched it when he was in it...... I did watch it as a kid though.

I only really remember geoff's awesome beard and either ant or dec getting shoot in the eyes with a paintball gun or something.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 13, 2012)

Not long till the new season...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Not long till the new season...


 


I'm glad jon tellers letters have finally been dealt with- it was all getting a bit mohinder fathers reesearch


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2012)

Watched the first episode....... little bit sinister (dont want to spoil it too much so wont say which bit).....

Really good episode though, straight into the good stuff, no fucking about


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 18, 2012)

that was brutal


----------



## phee (Sep 18, 2012)

chandlerp said:


> that was brutal


When is the latest series on ? I've looking for ages ,I mean as jax as head honcho 
Any help please guys/ girls .thanks


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2012)

phee said:


> When is the latest series on ? I've looking for ages ,I mean as jax as head honcho
> Any help please guys/ girls .thanks


 
Its started in the states, thus on a good torrent network near you


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoa shit just got real

Did anyone else feel weirdly sorry forClay, like he was a wounded lion or some thing. The once proud king and all that


----------



## youngian (Sep 20, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Just watched Samcro fly into Northern Ireland and beyond fantasy land...what a feed of shit, yes I know its not real but thats just taking taking the piss a wee bit too far.
> 
> I've been on the verge of FAst forwarding it, tell me its over soon and back to normal with no fucking bagpipes shoite accents and no international wobbly plots


 
The Irish stuff is batshit but once they get back home there is a decent finale set to a cover of Neil Young's Out of the Blue.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2012)

Shit just got even more real.

Made me proper 

I don't want to post a spoiler though


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 27, 2012)

is it me or has the show got a lot darker since the 'charming' early series?

Maybe a bit too hardcore for me, the last few eps had me thinking about bailing out before the next traumatic event.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 27, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> is it me or has the show got a lot darker since the 'charming' early series?
> 
> Maybe a bit too hardcore for me, the last few eps had me thinking about bailing out before the next traumatic event.


 
I dont think its got more brutal, but the frequency of it is more often....

remember them burning that dudes tattoo off his back with a welding torch?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2012)

and stabbing the nazi in the baals with a broken pool cue


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Sep 27, 2012)

Life imitating art  :

http://www.examiner.com/article/son...wis-half-sack-found-dead-double-death-mystery


----------



## Kidda (Sep 27, 2012)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Life imitating art  :
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/son...wis-half-sack-found-dead-double-death-mystery


 
AGHHH Massive spoiler in that article if (like me) you've not seen series 5.


----------



## ringo (Sep 28, 2012)

Poor old half sack, didn't have much luck on or off screen


----------



## Dr Nookie (Sep 28, 2012)

I know it's cheesy as hell (bear with me, only seen up to series 3 which I actually didn't like) but I find it an enjoyable romp, and from a lady perspective, I find Jax, Opie and even Tig more than a little easy on the eye!


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 1, 2012)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Life imitating art  :
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/son...wis-half-sack-found-dead-double-death-mystery


Sad news. It also contains a major spoiler in the first line.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> I know it's cheesy as hell (bear with me, only seen up to series 3 which I actually didn't like) but I find it an enjoyable romp, and from a lady perspective, I find Jax, Opie and even Tig more than a little easy on the eye!


 
Opie's the best character.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 31, 2012)

Dr Nookie said:


> I know it's cheesy as hell (bear with me, only seen up to series 3 which I actually didn't like) but I find it an enjoyable romp, and from a lady perspective, I find Jax, Opie and even Tig more than a little easy on the eye!


 All 5 seasons are available via stream here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

1%er said:
			
		

> All 5 seasons are available via stream here



Thanks  

Good quality?


----------



## 1%er (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Thanks
> 
> Good quality?


yep  The odd pop-up


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 31, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I dont think its got more brutal, but the frequency of it is more often....
> 
> remember them burning that dudes tattoo off his back with a welding torch?


 
yeah, i was thinking of that, the rape but most particularly otto getting his eyes put out standing out as nasty moments from earlier series.

But this series, there was a theme of the victims relatives/best friends being forced to watch helplessly. maybe its just me, but that makes a huge difference.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Whoever plays Juice is having his acting skills, small as they are, stretched unto breaking point. He only has one expression ffs


----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Nov 6, 2012)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I have just been told that Jax from SoA is english, a geordie, and was even on Biker Grove. Cant be bothered to wiki this info to check its factually accurate, but was I the only one who didnt know this?


 
He was in Queer as folk and was one of the main characters in Green street


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2012)

Just watched the season 5 finale, blimey, this series has been pretty brutal.


----------



## ringo (Dec 5, 2012)

Series 3 has taken me a year so far, need to just get on with it, but the Oirish stuff is so badly done.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2012)

ringo said:


> Series 3 has taken me a year so far, need to just get on with it, but the Oirish stuff is so badly done.


Series 3 was a bit of a dip, but 4 and 5 make up for it in spades.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2012)

Series 5 has been smashing so far


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2012)

not seen the finale yet, but so far the most epic piece of violence was otto and the crucifix


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not seen the finale yet, but so far the most epic piece of violence was otto and the crucifix


Watch the finale. 

That's all I'm saying


----------



## pocketscience (Dec 7, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Watch the finale.
> 
> That's all I'm saying


How fucking cool was that


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

a good season finale. They really do go all out for the first and last episodes of each season


lol at jax keeping a journal though, after seeing how much shit his dads journals caused


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Nearly at the end of S4


----------



## peterkro (Sep 11, 2013)

Season 6 episode 1 now available for fans of homoeroticism/violence.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 11, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Season 6 episode 1 now available for fans of homoeroticism/violence.


Shit, hadn't even realised it had started again.

*goes off to torrent*


----------



## peterkro (Sep 11, 2013)

The first release got nuked,look for "repack" in the title.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 11, 2013)

Season 6 is streaming here s6 e1 available


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2013)

1%er said:


> Season 6 is streaming here s6 e1 available



I love you dearly


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 27, 2013)

Where the fuck have the Mayans gone? 


Best murder of the new series so far is Tig drowning someone in a bath full of piss


----------



## ringo (Sep 27, 2013)

Got series 3 out again last night after giving up on the Belfast business, had forgotten what enjoyable nonsense it could be. Rest of season and #4 lined up for the weekend


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like they'll be bringing the nazis back


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 1, 2013)

ringo said:


> Got series 3 out again last night after giving up on the Belfast business, had forgotten what enjoyable nonsense it could be. Rest of season and #4 lined up for the weekend


 
yup this was me exactly, just got bored during series 3, though this thread made me push on through it as sounds like it returns to form and even by the end wasn't so bad, particularly the final episode.... got 4 and 5 on order


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 1, 2013)

what series is the belfast stuff on.... do they go over to belfast and take on the republicans, loyalists, and british state on their motorbikes??


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

bizarrely enough in SoA world there are no loyalist factions in Belfast


----------



## ringo (Oct 1, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> yup this was me exactly, just got bored during series 3, though this thread made me push on through it as sounds like it returns to form and even by the end wasn't so bad, particularly the final episode.... got 4 and 5 on order



Finished it at the weekend, it got better. I have series 4 ready to go, looking forward to it now.


----------



## ringo (Oct 1, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> what series is the belfast stuff on.... do they go over to belfast and take on the republicans, loyalists, and british state on their motorbikes??



Series 3. They don't exactly take them on, but some of it is a bit silly. More info than you prolly need here:

http://fp-max.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/sons-of-anarchy-go-ireland-hilariously.html


----------



## peterkro (Oct 2, 2013)

Spoiler



Great episode,Tig lives (somehow) Otto gets revenge (and dies) the Irish get all slasher horror.



Changed to spoiler as some people are not on season 6.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 2, 2013)

ringo said:


> Series 3. They don't exactly take them on, but some of it is a bit silly. More info than you prolly need here:
> 
> http://fp-max.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/sons-of-anarchy-go-ireland-hilariously.html


Excellent:



> ...they'd have known not to call a sixty year old Catholic Belfastman Keith.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2013)

urgh, immense episode, let the blood flow

Ottos vengeance


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 3, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> urgh, immense episode, let the blood flow
> 
> Ottos vengeance


Yeah, there was a hell of a lot crammed into that one. I thought the ex marshall bloke was gonna be the main thorn in their side for the series but, errr, don't think he will be now 

I also thought Clay giving Otto the knife was quite moving in a way, giving him his only protection by way of an apology for how he'd ended up. Shows that no matter what, the club and their ties to each other though it will always come first.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2013)

also, dead nazis is always going to be a winning episode.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2013)

Spotted near woolwhich a couple of months ago


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2013)

He needs to be careful wearing that, there's been stories of MC's not liking people wearing the "false" colours and giving them a warning in their own robust way


----------



## 8den (Oct 5, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He needs to be careful wearing that, there's been stories of MC's not liking people wearing the "false" colours and giving them a warning in their own robust way



How fucking insecure to you have to want to beat up a guy wearing imaginary gang colours riding a  hair drier.


----------



## 8den (Oct 5, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yeah, there was a hell of a lot crammed into that one. I thought the ex marshall bloke was gonna be the main thorn in their side for the series but, errr, don't think he will be now



Did anyone else notice that the ex Marshall is








talk about casting against type.


----------



## xslavearcx (Oct 7, 2013)

just watched the pilot again. only got about 4 episodes in last time but giving it another go.. really enjoyed it...


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> what series is the belfast stuff on.... do they go over to belfast and take on the republicans, loyalists, and british state on their motorbikes??



indeed they did..sort of . It well and truly jumped the shark for me at that point. Wasnt expecting a documentary but from then on my ability to suspend disbelief has evaporated .

and ive never managed to get my head round that republicans smuggling guns out of Ireland business, its just daft . Had the focus of the relationship been the SOA selling guns to them it would make some pretty basic sense but even thats fucked up .


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 9, 2013)

Just watched last nights episode. So, shit with the Irish just got serious


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2013)

more ropey oirish sets depicting ireland as a 1970s theme park


----------



## sim667 (Oct 10, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just watched last nights episode. So, shit with the Irish just got serious


The real cost of free beer


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2013)

seriously, have the producers lifted their entire knowledge of Ireland from watching Pete Postlethwaite in 'The name of the Father?'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> seriously, have the producers lifted their entire knowledge of Ireland from watching Pete Postlethwaite in 'The name of the Father?'


Who cares?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Who cares?




fair point lol

so it seems that the series big bad this time is going to be the Irish Kings

I really hope this doesn't necessitate another visit to Ireland by the Sons


I'm liking the bent Dock man a lot, he's utterly shameless


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 10, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> fair point lol
> 
> so it seems that the series big bad this time is going to be the Irish Kings
> 
> ...


I like him too, be interesting to see where they're going with him.

As for the Irish, I guess the big one there is how Clay will fit in. He's already shown his ultimate loyalty is still to the club.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2013)

Great episode this week.

"I'm sorry for my behaviour today"


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2013)

I think head tatoo man has more than earned his way back in with that suicidal move on the cop bike. Recon the van driving prospect will get full patch soon too, he's proving an asset


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2013)

Sons and the brilliant new American Horror Story: Coven are my only must-watch weeklies atm. The rest of the time is filled watching documentaries on poison and war


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Sons and the brilliant new American Horror Story: Coven are my only must-watch weeklies atm


Yep. Both are fantastic


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I think head tatoo man has more than earned his way back in with that suicidal move on the cop bike.* Recon the van driving prospect will get full patch soon too, he's proving an asset*




hate to say I told you soooo etc

some dark shit this week. Really dark.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm loving the new trans person,they look familiar are they a well known actress/actor.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2013)

I know not, but I do recall that tig has a weakness for trans peeps so it was good to see the writers remembering that but not in a heavy handed obvious way


----------



## peterkro (Oct 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I know not, but I do recall that tig has a weakness for trans peeps so it was good to see the writers remembering that but not in a heavy handed obvious way


Yes,true he was very supportive to her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2013)

to be honest, as much as I like the show I did question wether an entertainment piece like this really has the writ to go involving child porn in the story line. It felt a bit grubby and cheap.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> to be honest, as much as I like the show I did question wether an entertainment piece like this really has the writ to go involving child porn in the story line. It felt a bit grubby and cheap.


I liked the bit where the "horrible mum" got her brains blown out and the comment from the dock gangster was "if you didn't do it I would've".And yes I do agree about the storyline though it is fiction.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2013)

Just started watching this (BB refugee). I'm on series one episode 8, because American friends said "give it a chance" and I got told the same thing when I thought Breaking Bad was a waste of time.

So far:
The A Team, but with Face brooding on a fucking rooftop reading his father's diary.

Does it get better?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2013)

keybored said:


> Just started watching this (BB refugee). I'm on series one episode 8, because American friends said "give it a chance" and I got told the same thing when I thought Breaking Bad was a waste of time.
> 
> So far:
> The A Team, but with Face brooding on a fucking rooftop reading his father's diary.
> ...



Yes


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

I was hooked from the minute he broke a pool cue in twain and rammed the broken half into a nazi drug dealers groin tbf


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I liked the bit where the "horrible mum" got her brains blown out and the comment from the dock gangster was "if you didn't do it I would've".And yes I do agree about the storyline *though it is fiction*.



that really isn't the get out people think it is. You do have a responsibility as a writer, 'its just a story' don't wash with me.

still, things are shaping up nicely. Jax's missis has gone well sly


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2013)

Huge episode this week. 

SoA seems to be running to a formula now. The Sons clear up last series messes and get on the straight path for two episodes then someone throws a turd into the fan and they are fucked again.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Huge episode this week.
> 
> SoA seems to be running to a formula now. The Sons clear up last series messes and get on the straight path for two episodes then someone throws a turd into the fan and they are fucked again.



Tbf this is pretty similar to real life, you think your sorted and someone takes a shit on you again.


----------



## 8den (Nov 14, 2013)

keybored said:


> Just started watching this (BB refugee). I'm on series one episode 8, because American friends said "give it a chance" and I got told the same thing when I thought Breaking Bad was a waste of time.
> 
> So far:
> The A Team, but with Face brooding on a fucking rooftop reading his father's diary.
> ...



If you don't laugh your ass off when you get to 



Spoiler



Juice medicining a bunch of junk yard guard dogs with speed


 there is something wrong with your soul.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 14, 2013)

My housemate who is also a BB refugee has now caught up with me (on episode 10 series 6) in ten days.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2013)

Tara has been proper fucked over imo. A highly rated and skilled pediatrician who had her hand smashed up and her life turned into complete chaos while supporting the scion of a glorified gunrunning outfit while the arch-evil Gemma is on her all the time. No wonder she has lost it.

Also for full facepalm cheese, the bit where new black lady DA says 'Time to go full hood sister' and *gasp* removes her wig to reveal neat tidy french braids is like...what.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

There is a point in every season of SoA where they just lose the will to put up with being fucked around and shoot people to death. We have reached this point again.

also



Spoiler



clay morrow is finally done in! and Galen with his frankly ludicrous crows feet. I mean really, I've seen creases on unnatended washing that didn't come anywhere near to his eye lines


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Tbf this is pretty similar to real life, you think your sorted and someone takes a shit on you again.




true nuff, but in real life you don't get to sort out the nightmares by introducing your foes to the business end of an automatic pistol


----------



## peterkro (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> There is a point in every season of SoA where they just lose the will to put up with being fucked around and shoot people to death. We have reached this point again.
> 
> also
> 
> ...


I'm well impressed by your SOA watching skills,the torrent didn't hit the internet until 6am and you'd watched it by 8. (unless you caught a stream from somewhere)


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> true nuff, but in real life you don't get to sort out the nightmares by introducing your foes to the business end of an automatic pistol



I'm more a drown them in a bath of piss kind of guy tbh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

peterkro said:


> I'm well impressed by your SOA watching skills,the torrent didn't hit the internet until 6am and you'd watched it by 8. (unless you caught a stream from somewhere)




stream ftw


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> There is a point in every season of SoA where they just lose the will to put up with being fucked around and shoot people to death. We have reached this point again.


Is this episode 11 or 12? I've just caught up, getting as far as episode 10. I thought episode 11 was last week but couldn't see it anywhere for download...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

think its 10 tbf


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh. 10 was definitely out last week...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

must be 11 then. It was whichever on is the latest. I know this because things happened in it of great magnitude, last week the sons were getting the piss ripped out of them and this week they have totally merked everyone


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2013)

I just checked, it's ep 11


----------



## Mation (Nov 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I just checked, it's ep 11


Excellent news


----------



## 8den (Nov 20, 2013)

Mation said:


> Excellent news



Ah the obligatory "the Sons had a secret plan that was voted on and decided off camera, and changes the entire outcome of the series" ending was done AGAIN.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2013)

8den said:


> Ah the obligatory "the Sons had a secret plan that was voted on and decided off camera, and changes the entire outcome of the series" ending was done AGAIN.


the phrase you seek is 'deus ex machina'


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2013)

8den said:


> Ah the obligatory "the Sons had a secret plan that was voted on and decided off camera, and changes the entire outcome of the series" ending was done AGAIN.




and jax grimaced angrily a bit


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the phrase you seek is 'deus ex machina'





Wow did you come up with that yourself or did you read about that in a book?
Because I've literally never heard that before.

I mean say if it was the kind of thing taught to every 13 year old english language student, someone might want to avoid using that specific phrase because its a bit cliched. But thanks Pickmans you showed us, you may even pass your O levels if you use it right.

But to be pedantic it's not Deus Ex Machina. Technically a plot hole fixed by Deus Ex Machina by a completely new and unexpected force arriving at the end of the play to fix the issue. IE Spike gets a magic medallion that kills millions of super vampires at the end of Buffy. Or a god drops from the sky to save Medea and whisk her away.

Season after season of Sons has ended with us discovering the Sons had another plan decided off camera and were working a long game we weren't privy to, that is not deus ex machina, its just shit writing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

8den said:


> Deus Ex Machina eh? Funny old world that can up with a turn phrase like that
> 
> Wow did you come up with that yourself or did you read about that in a book. Because I've literally never heard them together before.
> 
> I mean say if it was the kind of thing taught to every 13 year old english language student, someone might want to avoid using that specific phrase because its a bit cliched. But thanks Pickmans you showed us, you may even pass your O levels if you use it right.


it was the name of a computer game in the 80s


----------



## Supine (Nov 25, 2013)

11 was a great episode   

Hopefully there will be a few more before the series ends.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 3, 2013)

Sons of Anarchy S06E12 2013 HDRip 720p-ADTRG

Anyone know where I can get the torrent of episode 12? The above suggests it's out there...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't think it's been broadcast yet


----------



## Supine (Dec 3, 2013)

It's on tonight. Any torrents today are probably dodge.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2013)

http://tv-series.me/sons-of-anarchy-s5e12-you-are-my-sunshine/


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2013)

Wednesday viewing pleasure


----------



## peterkro (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me they are going to run out of people to kill shortly.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2013)

Dont say anymore until tomorrow


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 4, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Fuck me they are going to run out of people to kill shortly.


I'm sure a new batch of problems (Mayan shaped by the look of things ) will be along soon enough


----------



## sim667 (Dec 5, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Fuck me they are going to run out of people to kill shortly.


 
Yeah must say Mr Mayhem has been working overtime lately.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

hold my dick while I piss


----------



## Supine (Dec 5, 2013)

Two hands for the lol


----------



## peterkro (Dec 11, 2013)

Another episode



Spoiler



In which Gemmia does the right thing for the wrong reasons.Juice makes the hard choice (although why he didn't burn the house down instead of cleaning it is beyond me.Plot crackles on.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 11, 2013)

Holy fuck that was an intense episode 

So, wonder where they'll pick that up for season 7?


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2013)

Uni course tonight so Ill have to catch up tomorrow.

Unless I bunk


----------



## Supine (Dec 11, 2013)

Fuck me!!! 

Smitt vs the sons in the next series I reckon (a guess not a spoiler)


----------



## 1%er (Aug 31, 2014)

Sons Of Anarchy season 7 starts on the 9th September in the USA, I'm not sure when it will air in the Europe, but I'm sure it will be available via the internet on the 10th and I will post a link here to the first episode.

It starts with a 1 hour and 45 minute long show "after Tara’s brutal murder we find Jax in jail on a parole violation, grappling with the loss of the woman he loved. With the club’s full support, he sets in motion the brutal machinations that will lead to complete and merciless retribution.”

Watch a 5 minute into here. No spoiler


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2014)

excellent news, thats practically a film


----------



## Supine (Sep 1, 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2014)

Supine said:


> Looking forward to this




same as m8, same as. I watched a Q&A with the cast the other day and Jax's accent is just bizzare. When he is chipping in with phrases he has the american drawl down pat perfect. When he is saying whole sentences he still has this odd northern english inflection to his words. Quite interesting.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> same as m8, same as. I watched a Q&A with the cast the other day and Jax's accent is just bizzare. When he is chipping in with phrases he has the american drawl down pat perfect. When he is saying whole sentences he still has this odd northern english inflection to his words. Quite interesting.



More bizarre than his accent in Green Street Hooligans?


----------



## 1%er (Sep 10, 2014)

Stream of "sons of anarchy" s07e01, I thought it was meant to be 1 hour 45 minutes but it is 1h 15m.  
Stream 1

Stream 2

I think this is everyone from the last couple of pages 

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers


----------



## sim667 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im the only real SOA fan here and I wasnt tagged


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Im the only real SOA fan here and I wasnt tagged


that's because you're samcrr - sons of anarchy motorcycle club redwood repeat. we're all samcro


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 10, 2014)

1%er said:


> Stream of "sons of anarchy" s07e01, I thought it was meant to be 1 hour 45 minutes but it is 1h 15m.


Sounds about right, American TV has a ridiculous amount of advert breaks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2014)

a strong start to the story. Whiny maybe I should be like JT jax has gone. Nails jax is back.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2014)

oh and as with all first and final shows of each season, quality killings


----------



## 1%er (Sep 10, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Im the only real SOA fan here and I wasnt tagged


You are number 8 in the list, you are tagged in my post 304 above


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2014)

sometimes tags don't alert automatically- there was a xenforo upgrade this morning so its likely related.

Theres a really creepy new AB character in this season. He looks like a scary version of Paul Bearer from WWF. Except with loads of iron cross etc tatts


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 10, 2014)

Frustrated cos I want to catch up with s6 first. It's not on Netflix, not for DVD rental until November, costs £25 odd to get instant video via Amazon.
Any other solutions besides torrents?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 10, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Frustrated cos I want to catch up with s6 first. It's not on Netflix, not for DVD rental until November, costs £25 odd to get instant video via Amazon.
> Any other solutions besides torrents?




links to streams here. Usually reliable ime


http://watchseries7.eu/show/sons-of-anarchy/season/6


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks DC


----------



## peterkro (Sep 10, 2014)

Anarchy Afterword torrents available now.Just about to watch it Kurt Sutter well tatted up.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 10, 2014)

Anarchy Afterword stream available here


Hosted by comedian Chris Franjola (_Chelsea Lately_), the premiere episode of “Afterword” will feature interviews with SOA creator/showrunner Kurt Sutter and series stars Charlie Hunnam (“Jax”) and Katey Sagal (“Gemma”), as well as show clips and other exclusive content


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2014)

Just watched the latest episode. I feel sullied frankly. I had forgot to an extent what an utter bunch of cunts the series depicted. The exploitation of women, the exploitation of men, the utter selfishness dressed up as brother hood. Dealing with the renegades? Yeah I am coming around.


----------



## Mation (Sep 11, 2014)

It was quite unremmitingly grim


----------



## mhendo (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm wondering exactly how many times it will take Jax to realize that, if his mother's lips are moving, it means she's lying to him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2014)

he's made the move from triggerman to sadistic torturer quite quickly


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2014)

how did I not clock that Tully is Marylin Manson


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> how did I not clock that Tully is Marylin Manson


 
Hes looking oooooold these days.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 15, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Hes looking oooooold these days.




ennit.

and its only when I watched 'Anarchy Afterword' that I ralised otto is kurt sutter  its only took me seven series to clock that


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> ennit.
> 
> and its only when I watched 'Anarchy Afterword' that I ralised otto is kurt sutter  its only took me seven series to clock that


 
Oh I discovered than when I watched a failed discovery series called "kurt sutters gangs" or something like that.


----------



## 1%er (Sep 17, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers







Season 7 Episode 2 now available here 

or here


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2014)

nice one!


----------



## magneze (Sep 17, 2014)

Started watching this recently. Only on about episode 5 of season 1. It's not gripped me yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 17, 2014)

are we to take it that 



Spoiler: hiredmuscle



the indian hills charters leader, one of them two guys was his son?


----------



## 8den (Sep 17, 2014)

I was thinking the same Dotc, and the 



Spoiler



Jax cuddling his son as Jury craddled the guy makes me think that not only is he his son, but we're now opening a massive rift in the sons charters


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2014)

oof, anarchy is back. Watched both episodes tonight and gosh

brutal!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

magneze said:


> Started watching this recently. Only on about episode 5 of season 1. It's not gripped me yet.


 
Season 1 was a bit slower..... its more to do with the quirks of the individuals than the story line. SOA is good a cliff hangers, so wait until you're into season 2 to decide on it


----------



## 1%er (Sep 24, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

This weeks fix of





Season 7 Episode 3
Intravenous
or
Oral


----------



## peterkro (Sep 24, 2014)

Just finished watching it,I think it's in danger of "jumping the shark".


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh shit its been on hasnt it...


I better download it then


----------



## Supine (Sep 27, 2014)

I wonder what jibs thought about Scottish independence


----------



## 1%er (Oct 1, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sorry its a little late this week and only 1 link at the moment, power cut this morning and couldn't be arsed to start the generator






Link to season 7 episode 4


----------



## Mation (Oct 1, 2014)

Fucking hell!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 1, 2014)

The Chinese really don't fuck about


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive got a feeling there may be a vote for mayhem brewing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2014)

how did lins boys work out it the sons were fucking them over? did the indian hills charter bloke tell them?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 2, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> how did lins boys work out it the sons were fucking them over? did the indian hills charter bloke tell them?


I guess so. He knew it was samcro that fucked his guys over due to seeing the distinctive shotgun etc


----------



## 1%er (Oct 8, 2014)

Well its that time of the week again  





DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sons Of Anarchy season 7 episode 5 "Some Strange Eruption" (so half way through the season)

Back to 2 links this week

Link 1
or
link 2


----------



## peterkro (Oct 8, 2014)

Just finished watching,cliffhanger.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2014)

ill watch it tonight......

sad thing is its the highlight of my week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2014)

sim667 said:


> ill watch it tonight......
> 
> sad thing is its the highlight of my week.




you think thays sad? mines doctor who


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sim667 highlight of the week below  






Sons of Anarchy Season 07 episode 06

Link 1 (seems to have some extra pop-ups)
and
Link 2 (may be the better link this week)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im out for dinner tonight.... but tomorrow, on it like a scotch bonnet


----------



## 1%er (Oct 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> you think thays sad? mines doctor who


If you want to relive some of your highlights that are no-longer available on catch up, there are 959 various episodes of "doctor who" and its offshoots available here.

Be careful you don't overdose 

(may be worth re-posting that link in a Dr Who thread if there is one)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2014)

1%er said:


> If you want to relive some of your highlights that are no-longer available on catch up, there are 959 various episodes of "doctor who" and its offshoots available here.
> 
> Be careful you don't overdose
> 
> (may be worth re-posting that link in a Dr Who thread if there is one)




 I've been a Who fan since 1989 m8, I've seen them all, and the spin offs, and the docus. I've listened to the audio plays, read the New Adventures books, bought posters, toys, keyrings. I've met two daleks and 1 doctor. I also went to school with the last Doctor.

thnx anyway m8- but I'm already a hardcore who fan.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 22, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Its that time of the week again, enjoy 






Sons of Anarchy Season 07 episode 07

Link 1
or
Link 2


----------



## sim667 (Oct 22, 2014)

Tonight 

If anyone needs them I've got them all downloaded too.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 22, 2014)

I just torrent them from eztv


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2014)

excellent, will watch tonight. On a side note, gemma used to do the voice of futuramas leela. and I so would


----------



## sim667 (Oct 22, 2014)

tense.


----------



## 8den (Oct 22, 2014)

Weird cover of greensleeves by Kathy Sagal.


----------



## 1%er (Oct 29, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

It's that time of the week again. Out of Interest when is this going to air in the UK?







Link 1

or

Link 2


----------



## bmd (Oct 29, 2014)

Eye eye!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2014)

1%er said:


> DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers
> 
> It's that time of the week again. Out of Interest when is this going to air in the UK?
> 
> ...




september 10th

at the totally graveyard 12 am slot on channel 5 

no wonder everyone torrents/streams

saw a bloke wearing a reaper hoodie at the garage two weeks ago


----------



## 1%er (Nov 5, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sorry its late, no power again this morning 

Sons Of Anarchy Episode 9

Link 1 (changed from vodlocker as it didn't seem to work)

or

Link 2


----------



## 1%er (Nov 5, 2014)

Anarchy Afterword S01E02






A chat with some of the cast

I wonder if at the end of all this violence "for the patch", the other charters vote Redwood out and they loose the patch.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 5, 2014)

Anarchy Afterword is a bit shite but still worth watching.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2014)

if only to hear Jax's weird english/american hybrid accent


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2014)

Well that was fucking brutal.


----------



## bmd (Nov 6, 2014)

Taking bets on what comes off next. 


Spoiler



Todger is on evens I'm afraid


.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2014)

the pope who isn't pope must die


----------



## peterkro (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks 1%er for the effort you put in,I'm actually such a saddo that I watch the top sites for the first release.
Todays ep "the plot thickens" as well as lots of violence,death,homoerotic sex et al.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2014)

Episode 10 is up on my fave torrent site


----------



## 1%er (Nov 12, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Late again to much beer last night  







Sons Of Anarchy S07E10 [only two more I believe]

Link 1

or  

Link 2


----------



## 1%er (Nov 12, 2014)

Anarchy Afterword






Link 1
Link 2


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's still taking me by surprise every time I see Courtney love as the teacher


----------



## Mation (Nov 12, 2014)

1%er said:


> DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers
> 
> Late again to much beer last night
> 
> ...


Who's the one in the middle of the pic between Gemma and Tara?


----------



## peterkro (Nov 12, 2014)

Mation said:


> Who's the one in the middle of the pic between Gemma and Tara?


That's Kurt Sutter.(played Opie in the series and is the person behind the whole program.Well tatted up in real life).

E2A: Some of that is bollocks Sutter didn't play Opie that was Ryan Hurst.Don't know why I thought that.
2ndE2A: He played Otto not Opie.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2014)

peterkro said:


> That's Kurt Sutter.(played Opie in the series and is the person behind the whole program.Well tatted up in real life).
> 
> E2A: Some of that is bollocks Sutter didn't play Opie that was Ryan Hurst.Don't know why I thought that.
> 2ndE2A: He played Otto not Opie.


Surely Opie is third from left? I don't recognise middle man at all...

And on this week's episode. Omfg! It was coming, but still. 

E2a just saw the edit.


----------



## Mation (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah! I remember Otto!! Cheers


----------



## Supine (Nov 14, 2014)

That episode was fucking amazing!

Love and torture 

I thought that was the last ever episode when I watched it (e10). Just found out there are another three to go. Shit is going to kick off big time now


----------



## 1%er (Nov 19, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sons Of Anarchy season 7 episode 11 (72 minutes long with the adverts taken out)

Link 1
or
link 2

That table would look great in my bar-be-Que area


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 19, 2014)

I've got 4 weeks worth of this to catch up on


----------



## sim667 (Nov 19, 2014)

dinner time viewing.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks 1%er.
Trivia for today,the guy that plays Happy is a patched Hells Angel and has a tattoo shop in Oakland and runs a clothing business which sends money to animal welfare charities.(from that info I'd guess he's a member of the Oakland chapter which in spite of cleaning up their image in the media still controls the Meth market on the west coast)

PS.the first chapter of HA outside the US was the Auckland NZ chapter.There were so called chapters in Britain for instance back in the fifties none were real .


----------



## peterkro (Nov 26, 2014)

No Sons this week (thanksgiving) penultimate episode airs Dec. second.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2014)

peterkro said:


> No Sons this week (thanksgiving) penultimate episode airs Dec. second.


 
Bollocking bastards...... I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2014)

celebrating their land-theivery so hard they aren't airing my program


----------



## 1%er (Dec 3, 2014)

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

The penultimate episode of Sons Of Anarchy S07E12, 80 minutes of violence and mayhem.

Link 1
or
Link 2


----------



## sim667 (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought it was the last one....... but theres another


----------



## peterkro (Dec 3, 2014)

Just watched,very classical Greek.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't know if anyone watches Anarchy Afterword, but its here if you need more Samcro


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2014)

1%er said:


> DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers
> 
> The penultimate episode of Sons Of Anarchy S07E12, 80 minutes of violence and mayhem.
> 
> ...




so need that poster


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2014)

cheers for posting the links every time @1% 

I could trawl google mself and waste 20-40 mins trying to find a good source, but you do it for us. Sliante.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 3, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers for posting the links every time @1%
> 
> I could trawl google mself and waste 20-40 mins trying to find a good source, but you do it for us. Sliante.


https://eztv.it


----------



## 1%er (Dec 4, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> cheers for posting the links every time @1%
> 
> I could trawl google mself and waste 20-40 mins trying to find a good source, but you do it for us. Sliante.


I use http://watchseries-online.ch/


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2014)

Of course Vince from the Shield just turned up on Sons. Of course he did. Because shows.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2014)

anyway that episode was so horrific by its latter half that I actually wept. For what jax could have been, what his brothers could have been and what everyone involved in the denouement of cyclical embedded violence could have been. I'm almost glad its nearly done. 'Just let me finish my pie' for gods sake.

At least they've not shied away from the truth of gangsterism. No happy ending.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2014)

That really was quite a brutal episode, but then the whole show has been brutal.

Its clear theres no chance of a happy ending, thats been something I've liked about this show all the way through, it doesn't do happy endings


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe the last episode will be happy. Although i doubt it! 

I'm just wondering who will survive


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2014)

Last ever episode downloading now...


----------



## peterkro (Dec 10, 2014)

And gone.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 10, 2014)

Its the last one

DotCommunist Supine Mation 8den Pickman's model TopCat beesonthewhatnow sim667 peterkro cypher79 pocketscience Badgers

Sons of Anarchy season 7 episode 13

Link 1
or
Link 2


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know if I can handle it!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have no idea what series I'm going to waste my life with after this........ Wednesday evenings will just seem so empty


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2014)

Just watched it. The ending was obvious but I guess it's the only way it could have gone down really. 

Superb TV, I'll be interested to see what Kurt Sutter does next


----------



## peterkro (Dec 10, 2014)

After seven years of the Shield and then seven of Sons I'm exhausted.
There is by the way a porno film "Sisters of Anarchy" just released don't watch it,it certainly breaks the law on the female cumming/pissing laws and is crap but a salute to the series.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 10, 2014)

I've never seen The Shield, might have to give it a go.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I've never seen The Shield, might have to give it a go.




its really quite good. All about Vince mackey  (the strongman in AHS freak show)


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not going to lie



Spoiler



I cried a little bit


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2014)

Just re-booting series ONE - started watching on Netflix and gave up - this thread has prompted me to re-visit SoA got up to episode 3 first time around, now I'm up to episode 5 or 6 Hmmm! - does it get "better"?

They don't really strike me as outlaw 1%'ers more, highly aggressive Freemasons or Rotarians


----------



## sim667 (Dec 10, 2014)

High Voltage said:


> Just re-booting series ONE - started watching on Netflix and gave up - this thread has prompted me to re-visit SoA got up to episode 3 first time around, now I'm up to episode 5 or 6 Hmmm! - does it get "better"?
> 
> They don't really strike me as outlaw 1%'ers more, highly aggressive Freemasons or Rotarians



I think it's the best American show of this style I've watched..... The first series may seem a bit slow, but the overall plot is very complicated so it does take a while, you'll either be a fan or hate it by the end of season 2. 

The whole thing is about trying to break the cycle of violence, so the aggressiveness is a continuous thing, but it plays on the very weird sense of justice and you kind of end up rooting for the MC all the way through.


----------



## Supine (Dec 12, 2014)

Great series, seven was one of the best. 

Without spoiling the main story, i'm wondering what the symbolism of the bread with red liquid on it was all about...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2014)

Supine said:


> Great series, seven was one of the best.
> 
> Without spoiling the main story, i'm wondering what the symbolism of the bread with red liquid on it was all about...




sacrifice. What position was jax holding his arms at at the end there? cross position.

this is my body this is my blood (bread/wine)

I wouldn't red massive amounts into the symbolism though- much with the clay days of hamlet echoes the symbolism and inter-textual stuff is there not as prime plot mover but as nods and texture. Sutter is quite subtle with his influences


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I'm not going to lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




not as bad as last week but a little 

going to write a long piece on this show over the weekend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/premieres/hear-sons-of-anarchy-finale-song-20141209

come join the murder, come fly with black


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 17, 2014)

O. K. 

I've pretty much binge watched this over the last few days on Netflix and I'm now upto S:04 E:09

For a criminal organisation who's word is their bond - Fuck me but don't they gossip like a load of old washerwomen

Now I know that if they all kept to their code of silence then there'd be pretty much no show at all, but they can't keep quite about anything to anyone and that's without the use of the internet

That and all of the "Love you Bro" <insert butch "manly" hug> bolloxs that I'd be quite simply AMAZED if 1/10th of that was actually reflected in real life - are they all on MDMA? and I'm sure I've heard the quietly mumbled phrase "homo-erotic"  from the person sat on my left on the rare shared watching experience

Of course I'm going to keep on watching it and I've already seen the last bit of the last one so know how it all ends up (yes, I do read the last pages of books as well) - it's just like EastEnders, Hollyoaks and Corrie in that matter - you start of not understanding it then after a while it creeps up on you, but you can handle it - but it's only candy floss, pick up/put down TV - hardly life changing - and when I've finished this I'll start on the Wire - from memory and I think of watching a few episodes (Same bloke involved(?)) - that seemed much more believable 



sim667 said:


> I think it's the best American show of this style I've watched..... The first series may seem a bit slow, but the overall plot is very complicated so it does take a while, you'll either be a fan or hate it by the end of season 2.
> 
> The whole thing is about trying to break the cycle of violence, so the aggressiveness is a continuous thing, but it plays on the very weird sense of justice and you kind of end up rooting for the MC all the way through.



I'd put the Dukes of Hazzard on par with this to be honest - certainly from an acting point of view - and the Dukes match the Sons sense of family loyalty and the relationship with the police for that matter - but the sons do have better guns though, I'll give you that - but them Dukes, them Dukes - can keep their mouths shut and never did no-one no harm - Just good ol' boys, Wouldn't change if they could, Fightin' the system like a true modern day Robin Hood.

source: http://www.lyricsondemand.com/tvthemes/dukesofhazzardlyrics.html

Mrs Voltz btw can't stand it and I'm sure she's fighting down laughter on the few that she's watched or rather has been on the settee and sat through

Still Netflix finishes at Series 05 so soon my watching enjoyment will come to an end


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well i think there would be a lot of gossip internally, especially in gangs where there's such a continuous power struggle internally and externally.

I actually wouldn't be surprised if all the hugging and "I love you bra" stuff isn't that unrealistic, americans are a bit like that anyway, and the premise of the clubs were often set up to continue the camrarderie that ex military had lost after the vietnam war.

Ive not watched the dukes of hazard.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 17, 2014)

sim667 said:


> . . . Ive not watched the dukes of hazard.



<clang> JAW HITS THE GROUND

And there's "gossip" and there's - "If you tell ANYONE this I'll kill you"

"OK - I vow on my children's eyes"

[queueing up for a coffee at the local hospital]

"Oh! guess what - Tara's pregnant / Gemma was gang raped / Bobby shagged Otto's Old Lady - and they've sworn me to secrecy - (so, in the best tradition of "It Ain't Half Hot Mum") - "I shall tell only you"


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2014)

you'll see a theme emergency/secrets emerging in that some scenes are delivered as fait accomply (have i spelt that phrase right?) because the MCC have made decisions behind the viewers back. The gossip and trade talk you see is what happens in aftermath.

Secrets and lies is what kills them


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

If you knew about everything all the way from the start, historical or not it would ruin the plot.

At the end of the day it doesn't matter how unrealistic it is, its a case of whether you enjoyed the show.


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2014)

I've always thought of it as Eastenders with added gang violence  

I reckon the luv you bruv stuff is believable because if they didn't think that about each other they'd give up the club and lifestyle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2014)

one of my fave ones on unrealism is someone asking why the hell the Sons would rout guns through NI, given that gun control in NI is among the strictest in the western hemisphere when they could buy wholesale from dodgy US suppliers


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2014)

Supine said:


> I've always thought of it as Eastenders with added gang violence
> 
> I reckon the luv you bruv stuff is believable because if they didn't think that about each other they'd give up the club and lifestyle.


yeah, the point about it being a fraternity rather than a criminal enteprise first and foremost. It might seem scoutish silly etc but social groupings like that can and do exist even today


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> one of my fave ones on unrealism is someone asking why the hell the Sons would rout guns through NI, given that gun control in NI is among the strictest in the western hemisphere when they could buy wholesale from dodgy US suppliers


 
The cause.... innit.


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2014)

Did they ever say the guns actually came from NI? 

Maybe the kings have been getting rid of stock after the troubles finished. 

Fav character then? If have to say juice or jibs (sic). Maybe the guy who died with the long face, gemz other half. Its buggong me i cant remember his name


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

Supine said:


> Did they ever say the guns actually came from NI?
> 
> Maybe the kings have been getting rid of stock after the troubles finished.
> 
> Fav character then? If have to say juice or jibs (sic). Maybe the guy who died with the long face, gemz other half. Its buggong me i cant remember his name


Clay?

Mine was definately opie, or nero - "eh momma"


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2014)

Clay   thanks, that bugging me. 

I'd forgotten about opie. Rip. He was a great character.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 17, 2014)

Supine said:


> Clay









Not sure if monkey or samcro president


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2014)

‘I loved my brothers and they led me straight to hell’


Sings SofA house band. A line used in season three when Opie is brutally murdered in jail- going knowingly to his fate having lost his wife to a hail of bullet fire.


It’s perhaps for me the most poignant theme, the recurrence of the idea that brotherhood can kill. That is indeed the problem with the Sons. They were a demarchic operation running loosely as parallel to their society. And it kills them in various ways. From seeing your only daughters burned to death in front of you to having a surgeons paediatric career ruined by one door slammed on clever fingers- Sons never pulled any punches.


But it exemplified a certain kind of guil-like brotherhood that makes me wistful- they were never what they became, they never had to be what they became.


Yes the series loosely referenced Hamlet- and once Clay was gone the inevitable psychopathy of that spiralling violence could only end one way- and that’s just it isn’t it? Even in his last moment riding his fathers bike Jax  smiles ‘You never learn. The crow no longer speaks to me’ plays as he smiles and deliberately stacks himself under the wheels of an American big rig multi wheel hauler. Selfish to the last. For all the vaunted blue collarism of the club the little man, the worker without agency, is just an impediment.


Him deciding on the same death his father took lacks the betrayal. Jax embraced the gunrunners life. On;y in his last did he try to stop the cycle of violence. Jax enjoyed his powers. Even when driving out nazi gangs it was territory not decency that drove his actions


And yet none of them were raised and taught to be so. The very structure of the MC made it vulnerable to this sort of fuck up- the total divorce from the people who played host to the parasitism. The insular nature. To hug, to cry to genuinely care. But only for my brothers. If everyman is not your brother and your sister then your love is ashes in the mouths of everyone except you and your select band.


One of my favourite musical outros was the house band doing ‘House of the Rising Sun’ when Jax displaced clay and his wife stood at his side, then titles faded to clay and gemma in the same position and same room, but 30 years ago. It echoed oddly for me as they zipped up the bag over Gemma’s face. The amount of self referential recursive stuff in this series bears another entire essay! Sutter does it because it works and because visual/musical references are the background to a story told in moving pictures- the texture.


In the end though- despite how they suffered- the Sons were bad people. They supplied weapons in a drug/race war, they pimped women, they killed anyone who got in their way. So why did it work? Because sutter showed you everyone is human. Even them. A man shaking the ashes of dachau from his hair before going into the sweet shop to buy his children the chocolate’s daddy always brings home after work.


Throughout the series there were two voices- the voice of the father, Jon Teller. And the relish with which jax took to his usurper uncles ways of violence.


When they recovered from an IRA bombing the first thing they did was pull out the holy reaper-carved chapel table. Re-affirmation of the brotherhood. But it was not a band of brothers- it was a violent and dangerous gang. It is thusly that the personal tragedies got me more. The tragedies of their horrible lives, cycling downwards- in and out of jail, leaving their lives and children and wives to some compartment where Old Ladies stay while the men fight for…what? Profit? Nobody got rich. Lot’s of people ended up dead.


Essentially, sutter served us a fantasy of a biker gang- but not a happy fantasy. A dark one where in the end all your badness comes back upon you. Even if you did bad in pursuit of good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh and Juice, manipulated into betrayal by a racist club charter then ending up shivved by marylin manson in prison for it. Christ.

Just let me finish my pie


----------



## magneze (Feb 8, 2015)

Just finished the last episode. Yeah season 7 is probably the best of the lot. I almost didn't watch it after the brutal series 6 finale.

It took a few seasons to get going. 4, where the Cartel were involved, was another highlight.

Nice ending to the whole thing as well. Neat but not happy.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 7, 2015)

For those who haven't see it yet (me) - series 7 is coming to Netflix on or around June 30th


----------



## ringo (Jun 8, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> For those who haven't see it yet (me) - series 7 is coming to Netflix on or around June 30th



Ta, that reminds me I haven't watched 6 yet and will stick this on record.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 30, 2015)

Series 7 on Netflix NOW - there goes my afternoon - lucky I've got my work done already


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> A man shaking the ashes of dachau from his hair before going into the sweet shop to buy his children the chocolate’s daddy always brings home after work.



I've literally just watched the last episode. Not sure what I'm going to watch next. Maybe I'll get on with studying. It was a brilliant story, it had it all, the change that power sows, the guilt it reaps, the cautionary tale. I hadn't read this thread before, but dot, what you've said up there ^^ reminds me of a life I once lived,  and I feel very, very sober right now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> I've literally just watched the last episode. Not sure what I'm going to watch next. Maybe I'll get on with studying. It was a brilliant story, it had it all, the change that power sows, the guilt it reaps, the cautionary tale. I hadn't read this thread before, but dot, what you've said up there ^^ reminds me of a life I once lived,  and I feel very, very sober right now.


its easy for me to make a moral socialist judgement (especially on a fiction) from this lofty mid-30s commie perspective but as someone who was a nihilistic and rageful young man I can see how easily I could have been sucked in by that cameraderie, that sense of power and belonging.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2017)

oh and if you are looking for something newish to watch you can't go wrong with Peaky Blinders- another gang fable set this time in 1930's birmingham.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> oh and if you are looking for something newish to watch you can't go wrong with Peaky Blinders- another gang fable set this time in 1930's birmingham.



Still waiting for S3 to grace us on Netflix


----------



## ringo (Sep 14, 2018)

I never got beyond episode 3 of series 7, it got too silly even for SOA, but the new Mayans MC spinoff has started. My torrenting colleague has the first two on his server, so it's out in the US.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2018)

ringo said:


> I never got beyond episode 3 of series 7, it got too silly even for SOA, but the new Mayans MC spinoff has started. My torrenting colleague has the first two on his server, so it's out in the US.


I've got the first one downloaded too.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 14, 2018)

ringo said:


> I never got beyond episode 3 of series 7, it got too silly even for SOA, but the new Mayans MC spinoff has started. My torrenting colleague has the first two on his server, so it's out in the US.


I watched the first two episodes on TV here in the US, and it's not great.

The protagonist is very appealing, as are a lot of the main characters, and I'll usually watch anything with Edward James Olmos in it. It's also fabulous to see a show where the majority of the cast is Latino. And much of the show takes place in my backyard, in the California/Mexico border area.

But it seems to be picking up where Sons of Anarchy left off, in terms silliness. I can't even begin to describe to you the ridiculous plot complications of the first episode, all clearly designed to set up massive amounts of narrative tension for the rest of the show. It strains belief right out of the gate. Mayans also lacks one of the things that made SoA great, at least for a while: a strong female lead. SoA wasn't just about the bikers; a key part of the appeal was the character of Gemma Teller, so awesomely portrayed by Katey Sagal.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2018)

gemma teller makes a non speaking cameo appearance on mayans 1st episode.


----------

